# My blue Buck folder came today.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After a day late, my blue Buck folder turned up. It's almost a dead ringer for my current yellow versions, it's just the blue models have a beer bottle cap opener on the butt end.

There are some minor cosmetic differences. For example, the pocket clip is polished stainless steel. The blade finish is no longer titanium, but also stainless. I will admit this, the action of flicking one open has improved! I didn't have to spend 1 and 1/2 hours listening to the radio and getting the blade to snap to full open locked. This blue knife is wobble-proof and pops like it's spring loaded!

I now have four of these beasts. I paid between 24 and 32 bucks depending on the model features. I do like the yellow one for concealed carry for it's use at the mall. What mall rat--besides an ignorant bleeder--is going to want several veins and arteries cleanly slit with a cheap yellow folder...


----------

